# My Uncle Keeps Putting Blanket/Newspaper All Over Rabbits Cage Please Help



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Outside is around 50 degrees F but the rabbit is inside the living room plus windows are closed but keeps putting newspaper around the cage like a cave. We had her since 3 yrs he never covered wit her wit nothin but started doin this winter. The rabbit doesn't have hays or bedding but she does have puppy pads and magazine inside the cage but keeps putting newspaper around the cage and it look like a hutch now. He thinks she's cold since in the morning rabbit fur is cold and likes laying on the carpet. What should I do?? I told him its not necessary and used to cool temperature but he won't listen and he thinks he's always right. My uncle keeps getting mad at me when I try to explain he thinks he's always right, he doesn't care what I say and ignores every word I say.

I live in los angeles And he just started to do this EVERY night


he uses newspaper/blanket every night. the rabbit is not a baby, its an adult and its overweight and large type. does anybody know of a rabbit who has a housing like this?? The only part that's not covered is the entrance part where the pet goes in and out of the cage.


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Outside is around 50 degrees F but the rabbit is inside the living room plus windows are closed but keeps putting newspaper or blankets around the cage like a cave. We had her since 3 yrs he never covered wit her with nothing but started doing this winter and from now every night. The rabbit doesn't have hays or bedding but she does have puppy pads and magazine inside the cage but keeps putting newspaper around the cage and it look like a cave now. He thinks she's cold since in the morning rabbit fur is cold and likes laying on the carpet. What should I do?? I told him its not necessary and used to cool temperature but he won't listen and he thinks he's always right. anyone know anyone who does this or have a rabbit house like a cave? mine is large rabbit. My uncle keeps getting mad at me when I try to explain he thinks he's always right, he doesn't care what I say and ignores every word I say.

i live in los angeles And he does this EVERY night


he uses newspaper/blanket every night. the rabbit is not a baby, its an adult and its overweight and large type.


----------



## JBun (Jan 12, 2013)

I actually don't think it will hurt the rabbit at all for your uncle to be doing this, as long as it's not getting too hot in there. And since the front isn't being covered then it should be getting enough air. Rabbit's usually like nice dark little cubby holes, so your rabbit probably doesn't mind it feeling like a cave, as it usually helps a rabbit feel safe too.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 12, 2013)

I cover my rabbit up at night sometimes. I put a blanket over the top and two sides of her cage, and the other side is next to the wall. So she gets plenty of air. I bet your rabbit is fine like that. 

Did you say that your bun doesn't have any hay? Like any hay as bedding or hay to eat?


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

whitelop said:


> I cover my rabbit up at night sometimes. I put a blanket over the top and two sides of her cage, and the other side is next to the wall. So she gets plenty of air. I bet your rabbit is fine like that.
> 
> Did you say that your bun doesn't have any hay? Like any hay as bedding or hay to eat?



My bad, the rabbit does have hays she just eats quickly. He keeps covering her with thick newspapers/blanket and covers the sides too but she's indoor rabbit and lives in living room in that cage. Is yours indoor too? He's doing this every night and takes it off in the morning, he does this even tho its 50 degrees F at night


----------



## whitelop (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes my rabbit is indoors too. She is in my kitchen and its gets COLD in there, plus its a little drafty. So I cover her up because she's a tiny baby and I don't want her to get too cold even though they deal with cold well. I even put a tiny rice heating pad in there for her when its below freezing at night. As long as the cage gets good ventilation, I'm sure its not a problem. Your uncle is just trying to be nice I'm sure. I wouldn't let it bother me, maybe thats the only thing he knows to do to help out with the rabbit. (?)

How cold is your living room at night?


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Yes my rabbit is indoors too. She is in my kitchen and its gets COLD in there, plus its a little drafty. So I cover her up because she's a tiny baby and I don't want her to get too cold even though they deal with cold well. I even put a tiny rice heating pad in there for her when its below freezing at night. As long as the cage gets good ventilation, I'm sure its not a problem. Your uncle is just trying to be nice I'm sure. I wouldn't let it bother me, maybe thats the only thing he knows to do to help out with the rabbit. (?)
> 
> How cold is your living room at night?


About 60 degrees I think. Outside is in 50s but have all the windows closed. The rabbit is adult large rabbit. He still likes covering it with thick newspapers/blanket


----------



## whitelop (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm sure the bun is fine!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't think it hurts anything, so I don't see the problem with your uncle's behavior, though I agree it's not necessary. My Honey lives in an xpen, but spends a lot of her time in her cardboard hide box. She likes it when I put a piece of brown packing paper over her so she can find her way out from under.

I'm not sure what you mean that the rabbit doesn't have hay in the cage. Rabbits should always have hay to eat whenever they want it.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2013)

It shouldn't cause any harm to put something over the cage, rabbits like enclosed spaces, just suggest leaving one side free for ventilation. Alternatively, put a cardboard box inside the cage for your rabbit to sleep in, that provides a safe enclosed spot (which rabbits need) and will seem like a warm place to go if your uncle is worried.

Rabbits should always have hay available for eating, though this often doubles up as bedding too. If your rabbit is not eating hay then their teeth can overgrow and they can get overweight. I'd suggest you start feeding hay and gradually reduce the amount of dry food, this should make your rabbit much healthier. With hay available, your uncle might decide covering is not necessary.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 12, 2013)

I merged these two threads into one. Please refrain from starting the same topic in two separate forums. 

I don't think covering the cage is necessary, but I agree that it shouldn't be causing the rabbit any harm either.


----------

